# unlösbares Problem mit Wago 750-8204



## wat84 (15 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe ein großes Problem mit der Wago 750-8204 (FW04, Codesys .47):
Die Steuerung stürzt nach längerer Zeit ab.
Ein Beispiel von Zuletzt. Die Steuerung wurde Montag morgen an einer Versuchsanlage in Betrieb genommen. Nach ca. einem Tag und 17 Stunden fing die Visualisierung an zu stocken. Das zeigte sich z.B. an der Uhrzeit in der Visu. Diese setzte für ca. 3 Sekunden aus, lief dann wieder für ein paar Sekunden, setzte dann wieder aus. Das Verhalten trat plötzlich auf, ohne dass an der Steuerung etwas verstellt wurde. Der Programmablauf war davon zuerst nicht betroffen.
Nach ca. einer Stunde stürzte die Steuerung komplett ab (es war dann etwas hektisch, weil wir mitten im Versuch waren, deshalb war keine Zeit für weitere Untersuchungen an der Steuerung). Ein Neustart behebt das Problem.
Die Steuerung war bei vorherigen Abstürzen teilweise gar nicht mehr erreichbar (kein anpingen, kein WBM), teilweise waren alle Tasks bis auf den K-Bus abgestürzt (Absturz der Codesys-Runtime, WBM und anpingen noch möglich).

Zusammenfassung:
- Steuerung läuft 1 Tag und 17 Stunden fehlerfrei (bzw. immer mindestens mehrere Stunden)
- Urplötzlich ein Stocken der Visu + Absturz ca. 1 Stunde später
- zum Zeitpunkt des Fehlers keine Änderungen am Programm oder Werte
- Zykluszeiten vor dem Absturz unauffällig (z.B. 8 ms avg und 18 ms max. Zykluszeiten der 100 ms Haupttask, andere Tasks genau so)
- Programm kompiliert fehlerfrei, Ursprungsreset und Alles Bereinigen wird jedes Mal beherzigt

Wenn ich mich via ssh einlogge, konnte man beobachten, dass die Task für den Webserver im Moment des Stockens von ca. 12 % CPU nach unten rutschte auf ca 1 % o.ä. als ob ein höher prio. Prozess die Steuerung auslastet. Allerdings war das an der Gesamtauslastung, bzw. den anderen Tasks nicht zu erkennen. Diese behielten ihre derzeitige CPU Auslastung bei und verhielten sich wie immer (soweit man das beurteilen kann).

Ich hatte vor diesem Vorfall auch eine Programmversion, die nicht abgestürzt ist. Für diese hatte ich mal ein neues Projekt angelegt und die Programmteile aus dem alten ex- und in das neue Projekt importiert (zuvor war auch diese Version abgestür. Ich dachte auch damit wäre das Problem behoben. Anscheinend nicht. In der neuen Programmversion habe ich Kleinigkeiten geändert. Nichts was zu so einem Fehler führen dürfte. 

Natürlich hatte ich auch Kontakt zum Wago Support. Ich habe das Programm sogar an Wago gesendet. Ohne Ergebnis. 


Ich bin ratlos und habe Bauchschmerzen ohne Ende, da ich nie wissen kann, ob die aktuelle Programmversion nicht nach 48 Stunden einfach abstürzt. Zuvor habe ich die Steuerung auch schon testweise tagelang laufen lassen (ohne das die Anlage tatsächlich in Betrieb war), um einen Fehler auszuschließen, aber das ist zeitlich nicht immer (fast nie) möglich und darf auch nicht die Lösung sein.

Mein größtes Rätsel. Warum nach vielen Stunden? Warum dann nicht der sofortige Absturz, sondern dieses Stocken der Visu? Was passiert dort?

Ich nehme jeden Input, jeden Ratschlag an. Ich werde auf jede Frage antworten.
Bitte auch an den Wago Support: Macht mal alle Leute bei euch wild, ob nicht einer von euch schon etwas in diese Richtung aufgeschnappt hat.

Zu Hilfe und Gruß


----------



## Mike0815 (15 Oktober 2015)

Hallo ,
das hört sich stark danach an das die Speicherverwaltung der Hardware Probleme macht. Wenn die CPU Sytsemzeit beeinflusst wird denke ich das es nicht am Projekt liegen sollte. An deiner Stelle würde ich den Controller tauschen und das Projekt in einer anderen Steuerung testen um sicher zu gehen.


----------



## .:WAGO::015844:. (15 Oktober 2015)

Hallo wat84,

ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass du keine Aussage des entsprechenden Supporters bekommen hast.
Selbstverständlich sind wir sehr an einer Lösung deines Problems interessiert.
Ich würde dich bitten, dich mit der Ticketnummer an support@wago.com zu wenden um den Fall nochmal prüfen zu können.
Gerne kannst du auch den aktuellen Programmstand mitschicken.


----------



## Morymmus (15 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

mir fallen da spontan spontan nur zwei Dinge ein, die ich prüfen würde:

1. Ausfall nach x-Stunden - wäre es möglich das Wärme der Steuerung zu schaffen macht?

2. 





> Zuvor habe ich die Steuerung auch schon testweise tagelang laufen lassen (ohne das die Anlage tatsächlich in Betrieb war)


Ist der Fehler dabei denn aufgetreten? Falls nicht könnte es auch eine Rückkopplung (Elektrisch/Magnetisch/was auch immer) des Prüfstandes sein.
Ich habe mal eine Zeit lang Prüfstände für KFZ-Zündspulen betrieben - und die abenteuerlichsten Fehler erlebt.


----------



## wat84 (15 Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

@Mike0815 Danke für deine Antwort. Tatsächlich hat ein Tausch der Hardware bisher nicht stattgefunden. Ich habe auch eine zweite hier. Wenn es die Zeit zulässt, werde ich auf jeden Fall tauschen und schauen.

@Wago_Support Natürlich habe ich Aussagen bekommen. "Ohne Ergebnis" war so nicht gemeint, sondern dass die getroffenen Aussagen (CPU-Auslastung reduzieren durch heraufsetzen der Zykluszeiten, Prioritäten der Tasks prüfen) soweit erforderlich umgesetzt wurden, jedoch nicht zu einer Lösung führten (wie sich jetzt wieder zeigte). 
Ich werde mich auch wieder an den Support wenden, da ich die Lösung dringend brauche.

Gruß
wat84


----------



## wat84 (16 Oktober 2015)

Hallo Morymmus,

Zu 1. Wärme kann ich (gerade auch bei dieser Witterung) ausschließen.
Zu 2. Der Fehler ist auch übers Wochenende schon aufgetreten. Solche Störungen mit Sicherheit auszuschließen ist schwierig, jedoch war über das Wochenende weder unsere Anlage in Betrieb (also nur Schaltschrank, keine Aktoren), noch wurde am Ort der Anlage gearbeitet (also kein Betrieb von Maschinen, etc. die Rückwirkungen haben könnten).

Evtl. schaffe ich es heute die Steuerung zu tauschen und über das Wochenende testweise angeschaltet zu lassen. Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (16 Oktober 2015)

wat84 schrieb:


> ...
> Ein Beispiel von Zuletzt. Die Steuerung wurde Montag morgen an einer Versuchsanlage in Betrieb genommen. Nach ca. einem Tag und 17 Stunden fing die Visualisierung an zu stocken. Das zeigte sich z.B. an der Uhrzeit in der Visu. Diese setzte für ca. 3 Sekunden aus, lief dann wieder für ein paar Sekunden, setzte dann wieder aus. Das Verhalten trat plötzlich auf, ohne dass an der Steuerung etwas verstellt wurde. Der Programmablauf war davon zuerst nicht betroffen.
> ...



Ist das die Webvisu mit dem Java-Applet?

Falls ja, dazu haben wir hier ein paar Diskussionen: 
Forumsuche "Wago Applet"

Allerdings war m. W. bei diesen Themen das SPS- 
Programm selbst nicht betroffen.


----------



## gravieren (16 Oktober 2015)

Haben seit Monaten 5 Stück     750-8202    FW03 / .47    im Einsatz.

Teilweise mit mehreren G12-Stellern bis zu 70 kw   Motoren.

Nicht die geringsten Probleme.

Grundsätzlich haben so gut wie keinen ausfall von Wagogeräten.

(  Bis auf die IPC-Geräte, alle fallen mit Speicherproblemen aus.  --> Nonoram, Anzahl der Schreib/lese Zugriffe)
( Möglicherweise NICHt sauber Programmiert  ?  )
( Egal, ich habe ALLE durch 750-880 und 750-8202  ersetzt  !)

Seither KEIN Ausfall von Wagogeräten.

Also mal testweise erneuern.
Möglicherweise hat dein Controller einen defekten Chip  ?


----------



## wat84 (28 Oktober 2015)

Guten Morgen,

ein kleines Update zu diesem Problem.
Nachdem die Steuerung wie oben beschrieben von Montag Morgen bis Dienstag Nacht lief und dann abstürzte, hielt die Steuerung seit Mittwoch Morgen (Neustart) bis Samstag Nachmittag durch. Der Testlauf dauerte nur bis Mittwoch Abend. Danach lief die Steuerung "im Leerlauf".

Dann habe ich Anfang letzter Woche die Steuerung ausgetauscht und das Programm genau so wieder aufgespielt. Danach lief die Steuerung bis zur nächsten Woche Montags Morgens im Leerlauf (also genau eine Woche). Montags musste Sie einmal neu gestartet werden (Schaltschrank kurz stromlos) und läuft seitdem. Seit Dienstag Morgen läuft auch ein Testlauf der Anlage.

TLDR: Seit dem Tausch der Hardware kein Ausfall (eine Woche am Stück durchgelaufen). Dem Braten traue ich jedoch noch nicht.


Gruß


----------

